# Job Needed for Friend.



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a friend who is a single mom looking for a job.
She is a MA but is willing to do just about anything, office work would be ideal.
Thanks guys


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Whats an MA?

TRP


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

ma= medical assistant


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Try USAJOBS.GOV, its usually contract work for the naval hospital or OGA's, but i see ads fairly consistant on there for MA. She might actually get lucky and get a GS job as opposed to contract. however, not always in this area so they might have to relocate. 

TRP


----------

